# One



## OcrT

Hi everybody, I nedd someone to help me, I need to translate this to hebrew:

*"now we are one"*

Tnx


----------



## Mjolnir

What's the context?
There are many possible translations, so you need to elaborate.
Is this a tattoo, a part of a letter, etc...
Do you want it to be a formal translation, high register, low register...


----------



## OcrT

Well my friend, tnx for your help.

The entire phrase is this:

*"We are Sindi and Oscar. We got married, now we are one"*

Tnx


----------



## בעל-חלומות

אנחנו סינדי ואוסקר. התחתנו, *ועכשיו אנחנו מאוחדים*.​The bold is your translation of "[and] now we are one". The word means "united", but it comes from the same root as the word for one, אחד.


----------



## OcrT

well, dude... you´re right (and) means united.. I need to know how to write in hebrew jus this part  "now we are oe", you wrote all the phrase, but I need just that short part pf the phrase.
Very Special Thanks friend.


----------



## Mjolnir

He said that the bold part is what you want. Anyway, "now we are one": עכשיו אנחנו מאוחדים.


----------



## yoyo53

hi,
Isn't   *אנחנו כאחד*      also acceptable?
יואב


----------



## Mjolnir

yoyo53 said:


> Isn't   *אנחנו כאחד*      also acceptable?


It is, but I personally prefer בעל-חלומות's suggestion, אנחנו מאוחדים (and I assume he does too ).


----------



## OcrT

Well my friends, very special thanks for everyone.


----------

